# Angel Fish Appears to be sick.



## FrinkFactor (Mar 11, 2011)

We have a few angels in our tank, the largest one appears to be sick. There have not been any recent additions to the tank other than a couple Kory Cats about a month ago along with a shipment of live plants. The aquarium has been set up for well over a year. I'll include a picture. I need to know what treatment to administer.

Other Information: I do use a yeast reactor in the tank, it was refilled when the new plants got in.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What exactly are we looking at? Am I right when I see "fuzz" on the pelvic fins?

Fuzz can sometimes be a fungal or bacterial infection... what is the temperature at? (Just wondering if the fish could be stressed?) What are the water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?) How large is the tank and how many fish are in it? Is the fish showing any other signs of illness?


----------



## FrinkFactor (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, a little bit of fuzz. Honestly, I added a little more gravel, it could have had a bit of dust. Just to be safe, we did a full tank clean and 30% water change, treated with some anti-fungal and anti-biotics, and then raised the water temp to around 80F. Its a 29 gallon tank with 3 Angels and some Kory Cats.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How big are the Angels? It could be stress from overstocking. One Angel can be kept in a 29g but not more than that. If they are very small, they will be ok for a short time, but will need to be moved to a bigger tank soon.

When you say complete tank clean, what does that mean? Don't change all the filter media, clean the filter, and vacuum the substrate all at the same time, or the tank will go into another cycle.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That looks pretty normal to me. I have seen angels actually get a crusty area on those, it falls off at the spot and then it grows back.


----------



## FrinkFactor (Mar 11, 2011)

I mean a 30% water change and a vacuum. I never change the filter media and the gravel in the same week. They're still fairly small angels.


----------

